# [EVDL] Chinese Zibo motors



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I should add this. some of the torque curves can be seen here compared 
to ADC and Netgain
www.zev.dk/misc/torque-curves.gif

again with the caveat that it's not so much rules as it is... guidelines...
ararghghg 

those combined with the wire thickness should tell us roughly what kind 
of drag you can drag out of them before melting.
assuming they will mechanically hold together of course..

Dan

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

